
Ask HN: What are the chances that we'll see a dominant Open AR platform? - m_ke
I&#x27;m asking because right now it looks like we&#x27;ll end up with another walled garden.
======
sharemywin
Only project I know of that's not:

[https://decentraland.org](https://decentraland.org)

